# Does egg transfer hurt ? Honestly



## coully69 (Jul 6, 2008)

Can anyone tell me honestly whether egg transfer hurts as I dont want any suprises. I had an HSG a few months back and the pain was unbeleivable. Just would rather be prepared>xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lully77 (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi ya

Do you mean embryo transfer?  If so, nope I had no problems/discomfort with that at all - walk in the park compared to the HSG!   

I think sometimes people do have a few issues because of having a funny shaped uterus or something but generally people have no problems.

You'll be fine!

Good luck   

Lully x


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

I've had 3 HSGs and that was much more painful than any of my ETs. I had very minor cramp with one ET but the tube they use is much finer than for HSG. Most people won't feel a thing.In any case they try to avoid any cramping etc to make sure uterus is relaxed.Good luck!


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Hiya Coully

I was terrified of ET, following an incredibly painful insemination I had at a previous clinic when doing IUI.  I actually paid and went for a trial run for ET, I was so frightened I had a mild panic attack, hot flushes, sweaty palms.  However, like the other girls have said it was absolutely fine and the real thing was fine too!  Make sure you have a full bladder  .

Best of luck.

Louj


----------



## poppy05 (Apr 10, 2006)

Hi there

ET is no worse than a smear
the worst bit is when they insert the speculum, and thats not painful, just feels weird
when they clean you, you can feel it, but it doesnt hurt, you just feel them touching you, just like a smear
i didn't feel a thing when they inserted the catheter, and was surprised when they said 'right we're ready for the embryo's' 
it takes roughly 10 mins.
Good luck hun, you will be fine x x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Promise you it doesnt hurt   Its like a smear.  the HSG is MUCH worse xx


----------



## droogie (Aug 15, 2007)

I felt nothing, not even the speculum. I asked the dr to do my next smear! 

I just remember trying not too laugh too much when I realised I was becoming 'pregnant' with DH's embryo and all he was doing was holding my hand  

You'll be fine, they'll be really gentle with you and your embie(s)

  

Heather


----------

